# Fur prices



## NattyLight (Jan 6, 2009)

What i have been hearing is fur prices have gone to hell but i have a few traps ive never used before and thought about trying it out for a little fun and was wondering if anyone knew what the price of ***** are right now? Thanks


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

$8 to $10 average on **** in the round.


----------



## jjames (Jan 6, 2009)

> What i have been hearing is fur prices have gone to hell but i have a few traps ive never used before and thought about trying it out for a little fun and was wondering if anyone knew what the price of ***** are right now? Thanks


You've most likely got your information from those who don't take the time to put up their fur correctly, or at all. Granted, prices aren't what they were in the '40s; however, with some extra care and proper fur handling, it's possible you can see **** prices in the 20 - 30 dollar range by shipping to fur auction houses such as FHA or NAFA. It's the crappy handling jobs done by careless individuals that contribute to over carry of goods, resulting in lower than average prices, not just the economy.


----------

